# Romanian Historical Grammar source?



## JoshuaG.

Does anyone know of any source (I can read English, Spanish and French, but I would take it in ANY language) that is about the historical grammar.

Basically I am looking for the History of the Romanian Language.  I want to know about it's story, how it evolved from Latin grammatically, phonologically, etc... 

It can be a book, a website and although the comprehensive the better, it could be an interesting article.  I am having a very difficult time finding anything, anywhere.

Finally, my apologies if this has already been covered in another thread.

Merci!

Josh


----------



## farscape

A brief intro with an etymological perspective can be found here. It will also substantiate my comment about modern French in your _Friend_ thread.

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Books:
Niculescu, Alexandru, "Outline History of the Romanian Language". Bucharest: Editura Ştiințifică Enciclopedică. 1981 
Constantin C., "The Making of the Romanian People and Language". Bucharest: Meridiane Publishing House. 1972.


----------



## Caktus

Hi,

There is this book (in English) written by the head of the Linguistics Institute of The Romanian Academy, Marius Sala:

From Latin to Romanian: the historical development of Romanian in a comparative romance context

Other books (in Romanian) are:
Istoria limbii române, Gheorghe Ivanescu
Istoria limbii române, Alexandru Rosetti
Istoria limbii române, Romanian Academy


----------



## farscape

I'm going to close the thread because of its topic which is not about a language problem , rather deals with language resources. There seem to be enough info in the posts already made and any additional suggestions for old Romanian grammar should be posted in the Reference Suggestions sticky thread or PM-ed directly to the thread author, JoshuaG.

Best,
f.


----------

